# It's Aug 1st and no announcement from HTC-Highroad



## dbonbass (May 19, 2009)

So does this mean that their roster now makes a mass exodus, likely meaning no new sponsor.

Is this the end of Highroad?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Bummer. Stapleton was supposed to make an announcement about a three year deal with an increased budget in the last week of the Tour.
And now nothing.
Between this and Leopard still having a big blank space where their title sponsor was going to be, I'm worried.


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

Each deadline that passes makes it look worse and worse. Maybe he's close to something but it doesn't look good. 

It's hard to tell what this says about the state of the sport, because there could be a lot more to the story than we know. For example, if Stapleton know's Cav is going to another team, then it's going to be a lot harder to pull in a sponsor than if he was still on the team.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Not a good sign when a team has that many wins but still has a problem finding sponsors


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to corporate USA's sponsorship of pro cycling.


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Cavendish is being very coy about his team for next year but saying that he "couldn't be happier". My guess is that we will see Team Specialized-HTC next year built around Cav and his current leadout train.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i have a soft spot for Bob Stapleton as he was an ex exec for what T-Mobile is now (Voicestream) so i'm rooting for him to get backing


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

I bet you he will be going to sky and taking Renshaw with him, and maybe a few others.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I think I had read that Renshaw and Eisel had one more year on their contracts with HTC and Cav wanted to keep his lead out team intact.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

If too many sponsors pull out and the team can't pay the riders, they can break the contracts...


----------



## GueroAz (Nov 9, 2006)

If they do breakup it's the best thing for Van Garderen. Kid is an awesome rider and part of the American future and he needs to be on a team ready to support his GC hopes not on a team just looking for stage wins.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

GueroAz said:


> If they do breakup it's the best thing for Van Garderen. Kid is an awesome rider and part of the American future and he needs to be on a team ready to support his GC hopes not on a team just looking for stage wins.


It's all but confirmed he's going to BMC.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

mtrider05 said:


> It's all but confirmed he's going to BMC.


BMC might as well have someone go for the Giro or Vuelta. He showed good versatility in the Tour and could be a serious help for Cadel.


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

55x11 said:


> I bet you he will be going to sky and taking Renshaw with him, and maybe a few others.


Surely Renshaw and a couple of others will be taking Cav with them to Sky...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Apparently, Stapleton is about to announce that all his riders are now free for next season, no sponsor found...


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ripton said:


> Surely Renshaw and a couple of others will be taking Cav with them to Sky...


Hmmm...there was a story on the Sky Team site recently about how much Wiggins would like to see Cav on board. And yesterday one about how much Swifty would like to see Cav on board. 
Swifty, Thomas, EBH and Renshaw would make a good leadout train.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> Apparently, Stapleton is about to announce that all his riders are now free for next season, no sponsor found...


I am hearing the same rumor. kaput.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Just saw where HTC done at end of season per Stapleton announcement.


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

> The HTC-Highroad team will end its association with professional cycling at the end of the season, drawing to an end its five-year spell in the sport.
> 
> The squad has consistently been ranked as the number one team in the world, but struggled to attract new sponsors. Team owner Bob Stapleton today announced that the squad would fold at the end of the year and encouraged riders from both the men's and women's teams to find new homes for 2012.


http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/htc-highroad-disbands-after-failed-sponsor-search


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

spade2you said:


> BMC might as well have someone go for the Giro or Vuelta. He showed good versatility in the Tour and could be a serious help for Cadel.


Indeed, BMC is going to be a powerhouse in a few years once Phinney and TVG mature. Plus the possibility of Gilbert? Going to be interesting next year.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

In a way, I'm not sad to see HTC go away. I've never been able to get on board the love train for them.

It does mean there are a lot of top tier riders out there going to different teams. I suspect GreenEdge will pick up a couple of them at least.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Where is my favorite rider Tony Martin going?


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

spookyload said:


> Welcome to corporate USA's sponsorship of pro cycling.


Oh yeah....this never happened before those "ugly Mercuns" got wind of pro cycling. 

HTC is an overseas brand, Leopard is from Luxemborg and the QuickStep Pharma Lotto has whut to do with the US? 

Keep the American self-loathing in PO, please.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

innergel said:


> Where is my favorite rider Tony Martin going?


I thought there were rumors that Saxo was courting him.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> I thought there were rumors that Saxo was courting him.


They need him


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

I could see Cav signing for GreenEdge with Renshaw. Cav hinted in an interview this week that he was valuable enough that he doesn't have to ride for British team.. I am paraphrasing of course.


----------

